# [SOLVED] Czy możliwe jest zamontowanie zfs

## kris

Czy można "dostać" się do systemu, z systemem plików zfs przez chroota, z istniejącego systemu, z którego wcześniej instalowałem system. Wszystko skonfigurowane, poległem po raz drugi na bootloader'ze, tym razem nie instalowałem Grub2, tylko extlinux. Chcę poprawić co prawdopodobnie spaprałem, bez kolejnego stawiania systemu od początku. 

Próba zamontowania kończy się:  

```
mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/funtoo

mount: nieznany typ systemu plików 'zfs_member'
```

Plik /etc/fstab wygląda tak:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext4            defaults        1 2

/dev/zvol/rpool/swap    none            swap            sw              0 0
```

Nie dodałem w nim /dev/sda2Last edited by kris on Thu Feb 07, 2013 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

W jaki sposob Ty sie zabierasz za zfs nie majac nawet najmniejszego pojecia o nim? Potrzebujesz driver w kernelu (zaladowany jako modul moze byc) i userspace by podniesc zpool, wtedy mozesz to montowac. Jak chcesz sobie to 'poprawic' to w ten san sposob jak to stawiales, czy to z livecd czy czegos podobnego.

Skoro to funtoo i zfsa pewnie z ichniego wiki stawiales, zglos sie moze na #funtoo na freenode po pomoc, wieksza szansa, ze takowa otrzymasz.

----------

## kris

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Może się to komuś przyda:

```
depmod

zpool import -f -R /mnt/funtoo rpool

cd /mnt/funtoo

chroot . bash --login

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/funtoo/boot

mount --rbind /proc proc

mount --rbind /dev dev

mount --rbind /sys sys

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/funtoo/etc/chroot

env -i HOME=/root TERM=$TERM chroot . /bin/bash -l

```

Edit:

Problem z Grub2 rozwiązany, do konfiguracji gruba użyłem narzędzia boot-update, który nie działa poprawnie z grub2.  Poza tym OK.

Odpowiedź na moje pytanie w tytule, oczywiście TAK.

----------

